# Cloudy water - a little trick



## BigTom (12 Nov 2012)

Hi all,

Ever since my last rescape, I've had real issues with perpetually cloudy water caused by extremely fine dust from sand that I forgot to wash.

In the past couple of months I've tried 90% water changes and any number of possible remedies... different filter flosses/wools including JBL symec micro, purigen and as a last resort Seachem Clarity flocculant. None of which worked in the slightest.

However, I then stumbled across these 1 micron 'filter socks' on ebay - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181006524277? ... 1497.l2649. Worth a shot, I thought.

Well they arrived on Saturday, and with a little bit of chopping and brute force I now have one entirely encasing the media basket in my filter - impossible for any water to get through the filter without passing through the sock.

And within two days my water is much, much clearer. Not quite gin-clear yet, but getting there. So I figured I'd put this thread up for anyone else that might be struggling with similar issues. You might need a little ingenuity to get them to fit in your filter (or just attach one to your filter outlet if you don't mind the sight of it), and you do loose a certain amount of flow, but definitely worth it.

48 hour before and after comparison -






Hope that helps someone,

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## jack-rythm (12 Nov 2012)

nice idea mate! thanks for the share


----------



## jack-rythm (12 Nov 2012)

nice idea mate! thanks for the share


----------



## BigTom (13 Nov 2012)

Well, they certainly work. Here's the sock after less than 3 days use -





Need to play around with a prefilter I think.


----------



## mlgt (13 Nov 2012)

Waht filter do you use and how did it affect the filteration ?


----------



## BigTom (13 Nov 2012)

I would say it cut the flow by about half... I have a slightly convoluted setup for this whereby the sock is in a secondary filter plummed in serial with my main filter. The secondary filter isn't running because I don't need the flow, just acting as an extra chamber.

So it goes INTAKE - EHEIM 2324 (running) - EHEIM 2213 (with sock) - OUTLET

I have tried running the 2213 as well, and it worked brilliantly and greatly increased the flow, but my fish prefer a quiet tank so I've left it off.

To be honest, you probably wouldn't want to run a 1 micron filter like this permanently because it'll gunge up so fast, but I've now added material from a 10 micron and 5 micron bag to the bottom of the 2213 to act as prefiltration which will hopefully extend the working period a bit.

Best just used for a few days, or in a secondary filter/chamber that you can just run when required.


----------



## ian_m (13 Nov 2012)

When I have made my tank cloudy, either major plant re-arranging or adding more un washed substrate, I use API Accu-Clear Water Clarifier, works well, crystal clear water overnight.


----------



## Ady34 (13 Nov 2012)

Impressive difference and impressive scape Tom


----------



## sanj (2 Apr 2014)

> In the past couple of months I've tried 90% water changes and any number of possible remedies... different filter flosses/wools including JBL symec micro, purigen and as a last resort Seachem Clarity flocculant. None of which worked in the slightest.



I have done exactly the same and I am still having particle issues, but I am not sure the sock idea will be the right thing because of the affect on filter flow. I guess it also will require you to clean it every week?


----------



## BigTom (3 Apr 2014)

Hi Sanj. I'm still running this. I have 4 socks that I alternate. Depending on how much mess I've been making in the tank they need changing every 1-3 weeks. I just wash them in the machine when I'm down to the last clean one. The tank still clouds up again within a couple of days if I don't run them, must be something in the substrate because it never used to happen with previous iterations of the tank. 

If you're worried about flow you could always run them on a separately plumbed second filter. Alternatively, if you run them inline in an additional filter then powering the second filter should ameliorate the loss of flow somewhat, but you'll probably have to experiment. It isn't a perfect solution but it's literally the only way I've found of keeping my water clear. 

I run them inline after the main filter, so there's a intake sponge, coarse filter sponge and a layer of floss before the water reaches the sock so it doesn't gunge up too quickly.


----------



## Alastair (3 Apr 2014)

sanj said:


> I have done exactly the same and I am still having particle issues, but I am not sure the sock idea will be the right thing because of the affect on filter flow. I guess it also will require you to clean it every week?



Sanj....... your running 2 x 2180s right????


----------



## Edvet (3 Apr 2014)

I am using this system in the way that i have a CO2 diffusor on a separate system (eheim pump driven) the water out of this system goes into a "sock', I have to exchange the sock every 2/3 days, i am thinking of equipping the inlet of the system with a DIY sponge.


----------



## sanj (3 Apr 2014)

> Sanj....... your running 2 x 2180s right????


 
Yes, well one 2080 and one 2180, both already have inline co2 mixers and the 2080 and inline hydor heater.

I have not been particularly good at hoovering detritus of the substrate, unless it is actually the substrate that is causing the issue.
I used ADA amazonia in the main, but also Tropica soil capped with fine black gravel (unipac).


----------



## Alastair (3 Apr 2014)

sanj said:


> Yes, well one 2080 and one 2180, both already have inline co2 mixers and the 2080 and inline hydor heater.
> 
> I have not been particularly good at hoovering detritus of the substrate, unless it is actually the substrate that is causing the issue.
> I used ADA amazonia in the main, but also Tropica soil capped with fine black gravel (unipac).



This is a common problem with the 2080 and 2180. You get some bypass. It was sonething I found online to resolve it and it did the trick for me and iain sutherland. 
The very top tray just tuck some filter floss round the outside of the tray all the way around and stick the usual floss pad ontop. Works a treat.


----------

